# Ever have Titanium Backup tell you that your Android ID has changed? Do you restore it or not?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not sure why but I saw this message for the first time ever (wish I had taken a screenshot). It said something to the effect of "Your Android ID has changed (most likely due to a factory reset or replacement device)". I had just flashed a new ROM, complete with wiping system/data/cache/etc.

I'm curious: Do you guys typically restore the older version of the Android ID when you see this message or do you ignore it and keep your new one? Are there any places where I really care all that much?


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

They just implemented this for people that want to keep their Android ID. 
For instance, whenever you do a full wipe Google Music will tell you to authorize the device again. Since soon, they will limit the device changes per year this won't be a problem if you can keep your ID.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Some developers use android id as a way to ensure you're you in some way that isn't as douchey as asking for your hardware id numbers like IMEI or MEID. It's also the way Google recommends to developers for determining who is who for whatever reason. It normally gets reset every time you flash a new ROM or go back to stock.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Good to know I just got a pop-up about that the other day was wondering the same thing I will defiantly have to keep restoring it.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

> Good to know I just got a pop-up about that the other day was wondering the same thing I will defiantly have to keep restoring it.


Happened to me a well...TiBU is just the best.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

> Good to know I just got a pop-up about that the other day was wondering the same thing I will defiantly have to keep restoring it.


Happened to me a well...TiBU is just the best.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Which apk should we be backing up to keep the same ID?

Edit:
Sorry, settings storage.
Found it.


----------

